# How do I make the transition



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok so its not secret that I do a Haunt and throw a party but Im not sure Ive shared that my younger son has always been my partner in crime so to speak, my sidekick haunter. Ever since I can remember ITs been me and my little haunter sweeping through the stores every fall looking for everything and anything we can that would help us scare the Bejezuz out of anyone Its been a great past few years, however he is 15 now and well dare I say a TYPICAL TEENAGER So now I am faced with my Halloween partner pulling away. Hes not so eager to do things with me and is wanting to do more and more on his own. I knew this time would come However he is known for his Halloween Party every year so he still wants to do the haunt and party but I can sense he would like me involved less Well I know this is normal so I will take it in stride but I was wondering if anyone on here had any suggestions on how I can pass the torch so to speak on to him without totally being left out. I want him to enjoy this time and still have his party and haunt, I want him to feel like he is in control and want him to make this party and haunt this year his own. However I still want to be there and be involved since doing the whole Halloween thing with my son has always been the best part about the season. I know since I have an older son that this too shall pass and eventually he will come back to me but for the mean time.....can anyone give me suggestions on how i can cope letting my baby pull away from me during this Halloween?*


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Let him have his space, but Don't let him get to un-attached. I bet when the Halloween Season gets nearer, he will have a little more enthusiasm toward it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Thanks thehorrorfanatic...but his enthusiasm is not the issue....its his wanting me involved that seems to be the problem I do understand what you are saying though I do plan to back it up and give him the space he needs. *


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hmm. That's a tough situation. Maybe give him a room or area that he can design and do himself. That way you are explicitly giving him his independence and space. You should also keep some specific areas and rooms for yourself. And you can offer to help him if he wants (but obviously don't push), as well as every once in a while ask him for ideas or help regarding your section (but again don't push, and be prepared for his lack of interest). This might help him take his space, but still allow him to come back when the time is right for him. It should also make it clear that Halloween is also a favorite thing of yours and that you are still there if he needs you. Maybe this could help the situation. But to be honest, I don't have kids. I'm just speaking as a former one.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

My teenage daughters take over the inside of the house and the back yard to throw their 100+ alcohal free dance party. I get the front yard and act as front door bouncer. My wife pops her head in occasionally but my daughters have an entertaining and good group of friends. 3 dance parties this summer with no problems so far- knock on wood for this Halloween. If I show my face I have hell to pay, it's just that time of seperation. They do their own decorating inside and the backyard.


----------



## Dark Night Duchess (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree with spider rider I throw my teens their own halloween party for them and their friends it keeps them involved in the planning and helps them feel grown up with all the planning and inviting they are 15 and 14 it helps them stay true to the one and only Halloween  wish you lived closer your teen could hang halloween style with my teens lol


----------

